# GPS sur Ipad WIFI



## coolcall (18 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai pas mal cherché sur le sujet, et je trouve un peu toutes sortes de réponses...Alors voila:
J'envisage l'achat d'une tablette, notamment de l'ipad mini rétina wifi.

Je ne souhaite pas acquérir le mini 3G, qui est à un cout bien supérieur.
L'une des utilisations serait l'utilisation d'une app de navigation (avec cartes préchargées).

Je sais que je pourrais me connecter à internet, en associant mon iphone 3gs.

Mais qu'en est il du GPS? Aurais-je ma position sur la tablette, grâce au GPS du téléphone?

On m'a aussi dit qu'il existait une app pour cela (merci doupold!)? Savez vous laquelle?

Merci par avance!


----------



## doupold (21 Décembre 2013)

A moins de vouloir réaliser des montages à la Mac Guyver, je te conseille d'acheter la version 3G.

C'est l'UNIQUE raison pour laquelle, moi, j'achète la version 3G (utiliser le GPS).


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Décembre 2013)

Pareil... Le gps n'est pas utilisable en wifi... Désolé...

Et celui de l'iPhone n'est pas partageable...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h11 ----------

De plus, le partage de connexion ça dépanne, mais ça tire aussi très vite sur la batterie de l'iPhone...


----------



## coolcall (2 Janvier 2014)

ok, merci pour vos réponses.
Du coup, je suis parti sur un LG Gpad, et jusqu'à maintenant j'en suis plutot content!


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Janvier 2014)

Malheureux... Pauvre de toi...


----------



## samsand31 (4 Janvier 2014)

C'est ça !!!


----------

